# Engine Shield after recall



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Picked our Cruze up today after the recall was done and this is what they did to the engine shield.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

From the last 2 pics they really hack the heck out of it. Doesn't even look like they left even half the shield.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Why is this recall done? - Is it also included with the 2013 1.4's?- Thanks.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, that looks like crap. I haven't got mine done yet it hopes they replace with a new modified shield, not some hack job.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This is all well documented and discussed in the thread dedicated to the recall.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a well known and well documented issue. There are lots of other threads about it. 

Start complaining, and maybe there will be a new shield designed and made for those of us who complain enough...


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

My suggestion is just to not get it done. My dealer said as long as I don't put it on order it won't get done. He also wrote on the work order just to be sure it didn't happen. My shield is clean and I always clean my engine when I wash the car in the summer so i'm not worried about anything. Even if the car did catch on fire it would be impossible for them to prove this caused it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

and after 31,000 miles mine has never been back to the dealer and hopefully it will remain that way.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

DonnieZcruzE said:


> Why is this recall done? - Is it also included with the 2013 1.4's?- Thanks.


No the 2013 Cruzes's have a redesigned shield from the factory.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> No the 2013 Cruzes's have a redesigned shield from the factory.


That's just sad,my 2012 was built in July so it is one of the last 2012's and it has the horrible hack job.Chevy should be ashamed to call that customer service.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is a Butcher job. Perhaps we should have a forum with photos and dealer names as to who will be the best GM saw hacker winner of the Chevy Cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL. 

Still waiting for the redesign. If there is ever going to be one. 

I told the dealer not to hack mine the last time I was in there for a warranty issue. They didn't, and made me sign something taking the liability off them. Perfectly fair, IMO.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> That's just sad,my 2012 was built in July so it is one of the last 2012's and it has the horrible hack job.Chevy should be ashamed to call that customer service.


Yep, the build out for the 2012 was on 8/7.

I have a horrible hack job too, and I don't know what dealer to blame it on.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This is something that will become a non-issue in about a year. All of the older Cruzes will have been modified, and production from here foward will not have the shield.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey blame that one on GM (Chevy) They do not want to pay anyone to do anything right.I think they should have sent out redesigned parts for the cars myself. You will see them have a big problem as the economy inproves.They will have a tough time to get anyone to work for them.It has turned into a complete joke there times on repairs.There day is comeing !


----------



## TobascoFlex (Nov 28, 2012)

Bought mine with it pre-cut. Not a bad job.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Why can't GM offer (at no cost i might add) a replacement shield to those cars that had theirs butchered? A shield is still a good Idea, they just need to perforate it to allow spills to drip through.


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow that "repair" is an embarrassing joke... I just had mine done a week ago with my oil change, and now I'm wishing I would have seen this thread beforehand. I have yet to look at my shield, but now that is the first thing I'm going to do when I leave work today.

I'm hoping it doesn't look like a 4 year old did it, because my father is the GM at the store where I purchase and service my cars and I'd rather not have to be unsatisfied with the level of service I've recieved. Never have been before, but with GM handling recalls this way, what can you expect?!

Also, Haven't been on the forum in a LONG time, so I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I have so far refused to have mine done and told the dealer I do my own oil changes and clean up after myself if needed. So now they cut the shield,, so are they saying it s no longer needed? LOL. Wasn t it designed to be there for a reason? Now the reason is gone? They just dont care and think people are dumb. Now water and salt can get to areas which were first designed to be covered.


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

I was told that if it isn't done it could possibly void the warranty in the case of fire. I change my own oil and do it cleanly but I didn't want to give them any ammo. My wife relies on this car too much.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

they cut mine last time I was there against my direction.. They said they are responsible to the NTSB for doing the recall. I drive thru lots of snow, sometimes pretty deep and liked the idea of the cover.... Not any more, thanks GM.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

TobascoFlex said:


> View attachment 9289
> View attachment 9290
> 
> Bought mine with it pre-cut. Not a bad job.
> ...


My 2013 looked just the same when I bought it. I've said it before and it might sound stupid, but I really liked the engine bay protection from road salt and debris when I bought my Cruze. I would even like to have a mesh-like shield or something like the one of the Kia Optima Car Part Wholesale - Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - Replacement Front, Under Cover Engine Splash Shield


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> they cut mine last time I was there against my direction.. They said they are responsible to the NTSB for doing the recall. I drive thru lots of snow, sometimes pretty deep and liked the idea of the cover.... Not any more, thanks GM.


Unfortunately they are. The NHTSA is investigating one Chevy dealership for not castrating the splash shield before delivery.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm taking my car in Saturday because of oil blow-by coming out of the manifold breather hole. When I made my appt. I asked the service writer if I could sign off on the splash shield recall and he said "no one has ever asked that question before" but he would check. Anyway, I am just wondering what would happen if I remove the shield before I take it in on Saturday?


----------

